# Fastest route from Annapolis to NYC?



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

I am trying to read up on the ICW and figure out the fastest route from Annapolis, MD to NYC.

Any thoughts?

I draft ~7' and Bridge Clearance 58'


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Head north thru the C&D canal, south to Cape May (you'll have to around the bottom because your mast is too tall to go in the back way (where the ferries enter)), then straight to NY Harbor up the East River. Have done the trip a number of times.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Pretty much just one way to go. I'm wondering what you were "reading up" on? Are you aware of where NYC and Annapolis are actually located? Just seems like a silly question.
Marc


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wasn't sure about the C&D if there were bridges and the Cape May height issue. All cleared up =P


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

So was that the fastest or shortest route? Some of the ICW seems like a maze.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

The whole route is north of the ICW.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

the ICW runs up part of NJ.. till you get to Old Barney. I would suggest against it though.. between the junk in the water from Sandy and the usual maze that is NJ's ICW.. I would go from Cape May to Absecon Inlet, spend the night in AC.. then it is north to Barnegat, spend the night.. then the last good inlet before NY is Point Pleasant.. overall, NJ is shallow with horrible inlets


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm planning on doing the same trip next week and planning on going via the same route. 

The published limit on the Cape May Canal is 55'. ICW in NJ is tough with that draft. You may even have trouble with some of the inlets, e.g., Belmar has a 50' bridge (but there is a small marina on the outside of the bridge.)


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Fastest is the Delta Shuttle, with a boat it's on a truck.

Other than that it's out the Delaware & outside on the Jersey coast and a left turn at the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

mad_machine said:


> the ICW runs up part of NJ.. till you get to Old Barney. I would suggest against it though.. between the junk in the water from Sandy and the usual maze that is NJ's ICW.. I would go from Cape May to Absecon Inlet, spend the night in AC.. then it is north to Barnegat, spend the night.. then the last good inlet before NY is Point Pleasant.. overall, NJ is shallow with horrible inlets


We do this route every year up and back fromBaltimore to the LI Sound. Up the Chessie to the C&D, then anchor behind Reedy Island or go to Delaware City and wait to leave two hours before high tide. You ride the T,IDE to Cape May. Canal is 55 ht and around the pony is an extra 2 hours .

Only NJ inlets which re safe are Cape May, Absecon ( Atlantic city), and Manesquan. Barneget is ok too but treacherous and need good knowledge.
Avoid all others. ICW from Barneget t o Manesquan has a lot of shoals and bridges so avoid. Distances C&D to Cape May 55, Absecon 35', Barneget 35' , Manesquan 22, Ambrose Channel 27


----------



## Roger Long (May 28, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> Only NJ inlets which re safe are Cape May, Absecon ( Atlantic city), and Manesquan.


Manesquan could also be deadly to someone who researched and reviewed navigational resources so little as to have written the OP of this thread. It can be a pretty dangerous place even for the experienced. Almost nothing on the charts of NJ can be trusted now due to Sandy.

Did anyone mention Active Captain to this fellow?

http://www.activecaptain.com/


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Manasquan Inlet needs special knowledge especially during high current flow ... there is or used to be a narrow bascule bridge just inside and located at a sharp curve .... and its 'traditional' for every Luigi Testosteroni with a bow-up & raging sport fishing boat only to pass through the bridge at 'three abreast' when any sailboat is there. "Hey gid outta da way, Immm drivin' heeah". 

During my adolescent years it was called the 'boat eating bridge' because of 'swirling water' at the bridge. ;-)


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

edguy3 said:


> The published limit on the Cape May Canal is 55'. ICW in NJ is tough with that draft.


Draft? You mean height? 55' seems a bit deep......



Roger Long said:


> Manesquan could also be deadly to someone who researched and reviewed navigational resources so little as to have written the OP of this thread.


Ouch


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

vtsailguy said:


> Draft? You mean height? 55' seems a bit deep......
> Ouch


Sorry, these were two separate thoughts. I should edit my own posts as I tell my two high-schoolers to do. The bridge clearance in the Cape May Canal is published at 55'; your boat requires 58'. Also, your 7' draft is a bit extreme for the NJ ICW. Avoid both of those routes.

I've started searching the notice to mariners and active captain for issues that would impact the trip via the outside with inlet stops. I read an article about a coast guard vessel grounding on a Volvo in the Barnegat bay. 
I've also found these issues:


(VZ) new sunken vessel on bridge approach. 
(Raritan) Missing Lighthouse
(Raritan) Two sunken vessels in western bay.
(Manasquan) "Following Superstorm Sandy, the entire NJ Coast has been reported to have debris floating from the shore out. Many houses were swept out to sea and a lot of the roofs and structural parts are still out there."
(Manasquan) Missing marker by coast guard station
(barnegat)Shoaling at the inlet entrance.
(barnegat)Missing markers further along the inlet.

Is anyone aware of other issues in these inlets?

What marinas are really open this week?

( Active captain is a great resource! )


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

vtsailguy said:


> Draft? You mean height? 55' seems a bit deep......
> 
> Ouch


I will admit you are right. I grew up in Ocean City, NJ.. the Great Egg Inlet there is treacherous.. I considered Manisquan easy compared to it.

Last time I went through Great Egg.. it was low tide and the channel took me right between two sandbars.. so we had breakers on either side of the boat, not a dozen meters off. They would roll in, break, disappear into the deep water of the channel, and reappear on the other side of the boat as they rolled over that sandbar


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Roger Long said:


> Manesquan could also be deadly to someone who researched and reviewed navigational resources so little as to have written the OP of this thread. It can be a pretty dangerous place even for the experienced. Almost nothing on the charts of NJ can be trusted now due to Sandy.
> 
> Did anyone mention Active Captain to this fellow?
> 
> http://www.activecaptain.com/


*Manesquan could also be deadly to someone who researched and reviewed navigational resources so little as to have written the OP of this thread.*
So were you refering to me Roger.

I have followed your posts on here as well as the Site which you moderate with great respect as well as admiration for your posts.

I also have learned to respect others opinions as well. In addition I try and get my facts straight before making some kind of blanket statement about someone elses post.You need to learn the same respect.

The facts: I lived in Ocean City NJ for 18 years and had a keelboat there and kept one in barnegat Bay for 4 years.. I have transitted Cape May/ Atlantic City/ Manesquan/ Barnegat Inlets over 100 times individually in my own boat. I would say thats enough to qualify for " local knowledge of the inlets in and many more times in others boats and use them every year. Having lived at the Jersey Shore for 18 years I have also run the other inlets ( Little egg, Great Egg, Avalon, Corsons) which are not really good choices for sailboats, and run them in power boats and fishing boats.

I feel qualified as anyone to post about The Big 4, Cape May, Absecon, Manesquan and Barneget as anyone, maybe even more. In additon I run these inlets every year on a trip north/ south to the LI Sound and New England. I also have monitored there conditions since Sandy with great curiosity to see if we have to alter plans. I beleive I have a great amount of locak knowledge of these inlets and have already helped many sailors with advice and suggestions already transiting Cape May, Absecon, Barneget, and Manesquan Inlets.

All NJ inlets are dangerous, as an inlet with a large body of water behind it can really help created the bottom conditions as well as current to enhance breaking waves and turbulence.

I smiled at RichH nickname for the boat eating bridge as his description was accurate about the currents and it should be noted. The whole Pt Pleasent Canal is a quick moving nightmare for a sailboat and I suggest not be transited.

However, I will disagree with you about Manesquan Inlet. Always enter any inlet with care and knowledge of local conditions. Manesquan, Cape May and Absecon are the most straightforward INLETS in terms of navigation and shoaling extending into the ocean on eaither side, which knowledgheable sailors know will cause breaking rollers sideways across and inlet with proper wind and current conditions. Manesquan is home to a lrge commercial fishing fleet and has safe doicks once inside the inlet breakwaters in case of an emergency, there is no real place to anchor though. As you continue back to the Fuel dock on the Starboard just before the small bridge Rich names and after that and the railroad brige close to it is HOffmans which provides transient slips. After tghat you are in the PT Pleasent Canal with major current and low bridges ( many of them). Manesquan is a good bailout point if necessary. Same with Absecon and Cape May.

Barneget is the most trecherous of all of ther ones I would navigate by sailboat due to the shoals extending 1.5 miles out from either jetty as well as the counter intutive passage way inside the jetty with the green can quarenteening the north 1/2 of the area inside the south jetty to the back of the inlet with shoals, This forces the mariner to hug the north jetty on the way in to the west. Another nuance is the 90 degree dog leg turn at the rear of the inlet and the perpendicular cossing of the back of the inlet to an area which is the intersection of three channels. Like New Jersey traffic ceircles ( which usuall are mayhem with 6 major roads entering and exiting) this junction is the channel leading behind the Barnegat Light and the CG Station, the channnel leading back to the beautiful 2 Meters Holes anchorages and also the HIgh bar Yacht Club , and lastly the busy narrow shoaled channel leding through the Sedge Islands back to Barnegat Bay. I am sure this was majorly affected by Sandy. Barneget should opnly be attemp[t in good conditions and with good knowledge of what you will see once headed in the inlet.

Absecon is straightforward with major current past the entrance to Clam Creek( Farley State marina) Current is worst by the Brigantine Bridge and Harrah, right where one of the anchorage areas is.

Cape May is another staightforward Inlet

All four of these inlets have large commercial fishing fleets and CG stations at their entrances. All inlets including thes in NJ must be transited with caution. The CG has sounded all four of these inlets well and they are safe to c ome in. What you find behind them may still be being resounded and mapped.

Yes by all means use Active Captain I do, They can be behind in acurancy thoufgh especially as realted to Sandy. Use the GC and TowBoatUS for information as well as call before transitiing for the latest up to the moment conditions and warnings/ advisories to mariners


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> *Manesquan could also be deadly to someone who researched and reviewed navigational resources so little as to have written the OP of this thread.*
> So were you refering to me Roger.


Actually, I thought he was talking to me =P


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

edguy3 said:


> Also, your 7' draft is a bit extreme for the NJ ICW. Avoid both of those routes.


That's putting it mildly... (grin) No way should any portion of NJ's ICW be considered with a 7' draft...



edguy3 said:


> I've started searching the notice to mariners and active captain for issues that would impact the trip via the outside with inlet stops. I read an article about a coast guard vessel grounding on a Volvo in the Barnegat bay.
> I've also found these issues:
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the issue with debris off the Jersey coast was vastly overstated right from the get-go... Virtually all of the debris was carried into the back bays during the initial storm surge, there was never another tide remotely close to the height of the surge that could have carried much debris back over the barrier beaches... I did 3 trips down the coast in the few weeks following Sandy, and never saw anything of significance, nothing remotely close to what was off SC in the aftermath of Hugo, for example... the inland waters, whole different ballgame, of course - they will be pretty risky for quite some time...

Of the 4 major NJ inlets, I also think Barnegat is the only one likely to have been significantly affected, but only thru the Oyster Creek Channel... Nothing has changed at Manasquan beyond some minor damage to the docks at the Brielle YC and Marine Basin, I doubt much changed at AC, and Cape May was virtually unaffected, as were the shoals off-lying Cape May Point...


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Jon, have you lately passed through the 'channel' quite close to Cape May point .... the one you can spit from your boat and hit dry beach? The 'inner' Cape May channel just west of Eph Shoal?


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> [Manesquan is home to a lrge commercial fishing fleet and has safe doicks once inside the inlet breakwaters in case of an emergency, there is no real place to anchor though.


I don't know about making it with a 7' draft, but when I stopped in Manasquan I anchored in a neat little spot out of the inlet and hence safe from the nasty current. Not far into the inlet was a marked channel, probably 1/2 mile, to a bascule bridge that then opened into a neat little harbor with good holding...

No idea if you could squeeze down there with such a large draft or whether it got slammed by the storm, but it was a great option as it was out of the way of the commericial fleet and out of the current... Maybe chef2sail has more accurate and up to date info..

On my trip, as a total newb sailing solo, I steered way clear of Barnegat, but I had no problem with Cape May, Abesecon, and Manesquan. All were well marked, all offered good anchorage options, and easy peasy on the way in and out as long as you watched the tide and wind.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I know where you mean. I am assuming the little creek after the red two. It was 4.5 ft at mid tide three years ago when we slowly tried to feel our way in there. We gave up, went back out the inlet and sailed up to Atlantic Highlands in the dark about 10. PM. We like anchoring or picking up a mooring there. Great jump off spot waiting for he right tide/current to ride in hero ugh NY Harbor and up the East River through Hell Gate and into the LI Sound. We occasionally have stayed at Liberty Landing if we want to splurge. Great view of Manhattan nice restaurant, water taxi in the marina to close to the Battery area.



yossarian said:


> I don't know about making it with a 7' draft, but when I stopped in Manasquan I anchored in a neat little spot out of the inlet and hence safe from the nasty current. Not far into the inlet was a marked channel, probably 1/2 mile, to a bascule bridge that then opened into a neat little harbor with good holding...
> 
> No idea if you could squeeze down there with such a large draft or whether it got slammed by the storm, but it was a great option as it was out of the way of the commericial fleet and out of the current... Maybe chef2sail has more accurate and up to date info..
> 
> On my trip, as a total newb sailing solo, I steered way clear of Barnegat, but I had no problem with Cape May, Abesecon, and Manesquan. All were well marked, all offered good anchorage options, and easy peasy on the way in and out as long as you watched the tide and wind.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> We do this route every year up and back fromBaltimore to the LI Sound. Up the Chessie to the C&D, then anchor behind Reedy Island or go to Delaware City and wait to leave two hours before high tide. You ride the T,IDE to Cape May. Canal is 55 ht and around the pony is an extra 2 hours .
> 
> Only NJ inlets which re safe are Cape May, Absecon ( Atlantic city), and Manesquan. Barneget is ok too but treacherous and need good knowledge.
> Avoid all others. ICW from Barneget t o Manesquan has a lot of shoals and bridges so avoid. Distances C&D to Cape May 55, Absecon 35', Barneget 35' , Manesquan 22, Ambrose Channel 27


Where do you "park" in the Manesquan?

Down


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

gershel said:


> Pretty much just one way to go. I'm wondering what you were "reading up" on? Are you aware of where NYC and Annapolis are actually located? Just seems like a silly question.
> Marc


This is a pretty douchey response, Marc.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

" then straight to NY Harbor up the East River. "
Ah, no, actually. Once you reach NY Harbor, you can go up the East River or you can go up the Hudson Estuary to the Hudson River. But if he's planning to go up to Lake Champlain, he'll be going up the Hudson.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

and once you are in the Hudson River proper, you are in what the Iriquois called "the river that flows both ways". The tidal influence on the Hudson reaches almost to Albany. 
Going with the current can save you a bundle on fuel.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RichH said:


> Jon, have you lately passed through the 'channel' quite close to Cape May point .... the one you can spit from your boat and hit dry beach? The 'inner' Cape May channel just west of Eph Shoal?


Yup, I was through there about 3 weeks after the storm, on a trip down from Maine... I usually pass between Eph Shoal and Prissy Wicks, and head straight for the point, that's where you mean, right?

No problem, nothing had changed as far as I could tell... There was a decent swell running, breakers on both sides as usual, but good water (relatively speaking, of course) in between...

Speaking with Chris Booth, the dockmaster at South Jersey Marina, sounds like Cape May came through Sandy virtually unscathed, he said it was no worse than your average northeaster... The only area that really got hit were the communities facing the Delaware Bay side, when the wind came west on the back side of the storm... But as far as altering the hydrography of the waters south of the point, I can't imagine that there has been real change whatsoever...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

yossarian said:


> I don't know about making it with a 7' draft, but when I stopped in Manasquan I anchored in a neat little spot out of the inlet and hence safe from the nasty current. Not far into the inlet was a marked channel, probably 1/2 mile, to a bascule bridge that then opened into a neat little harbor with good holding...
> 
> No idea if you could squeeze down there with such a large draft or whether it got slammed by the storm, but it was a great option as it was out of the way of the commericial fleet and out of the current... Maybe chef2sail has more accurate and up to date info..


I believe the area that you are referring to is called " The Glimmer Glass"

Just a guess..7 ft. draft might be pushing it at anything but high tide, but I'll defer to more recent local knowledge. I haven't been through there in awhile.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

vtsailguy said:


> I am trying to read up on the ICW and figure out the fastest route from Annapolis, MD to NYC.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I draft ~7' and Bridge Clearance 58'


I'm pretty sure there is a direct flight. Have you tried Expedia.com? 

MedSailor


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

vtsailguy said:


> Draft? You mean height? 55' seems a bit deep...


Remember that mast height is often called "air draft."



JonEisberg said:


> I believe the issue with debris off the Jersey coast was vastly overstated right from the get-go.


That's my experience. The shoals have shifted around a bit but I haven't seen debris as a factor, although it has been a slow season for me and I've only been up and down the NJ coast a few times since Sandy.



vtsailguy said:


> I am trying to read up on the ICW and figure out the fastest route from Annapolis, MD to NYC.


This is about a two day run straight through if you time it right.

I apologize to frequent SNers for repeating my frequent speech. You do NOT care about _tide_, you care about _current_. The days of having to estimate the phase difference between tide and current are behind us. NOAA has current tables in addition to tide tables: Tidal Current Tables . You still have to pay attention to other factors in places like Chesapeake Bay and Long Island Sound where wind-driven tide and current are a factor, but you won't get that from tide tables either.

With your draft and air draft the Cape May Canal isn't a good option at all. There is no point in going around the point and back into Cape May.

If you time your departure from Annapolis to make slack before flood at Worton Point +/- an hour and you can keep your speed through the water close to 6 kts or better you can get a boost all the way through the C&D to the mouth of the Bay. Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is usually about 18 hours for me. Remember you can't sail through the canal. Sails should be down between the traffic signals at a minimum.

There is a great anchorage inside the inner breakwater at Cape Henlopen. I'll get it on ActiveCaptain this morning. It's a good stop if you want a break before heading up the coast.

From Henlopen there is no reason not to head straight for Sandy Hook. That's about a day (24 hrs = 1 day). I use Atlantic City (AC) and Manasquan as bail-outs and not planned stops. If you want a shorter run I would do a short day from Henlopen to AC and from there to Sandy Hook. Leave Sandy Hook on the current and ride through NY Harbor and whichever river you choose.

Atlantic City is an easy inlet in nearly any conditions. The USCG moves the marks around as the shoals shift so don't let your chartplotter over rule the evidence of your eyes. Manasquan is another good inlet in most conditions except when the current is running up or down the beach and the wind is East. Then you have to crab your way between the jetties and that can be a challenge with some sailboats. Print out the current tables and be prepared to stand off until slack water.

When in doubt, go out.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Darn - forgot one of my favorite stories. Inside Manasquan is a marina called Hoffmans. If you are running from weather getting into a slip or even alongside the fuel dock can be a problem. Three times in the last many years I've pulled in there, turned away from the fuel dock, dropped anchor, and Med-moored to the fuel dock. It would be rude to stay past the weather problem and I've always coordinated with the marina. Always blows the minds of the dock kids.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Daves advice is good advice, especially for those who want to go straight through and avoid any inlets and dont mind sailing at night. Hihs route is straightforeward and bent on a fast passage and delivery. I have done his route numerous times.

The anchorage behind Cape Henlopen breakwater is a good one. Not really wind protected as much as protected from seas and chop. If you choose that route you will have to still traverse the Delaware Bay opening which can get rough with wind oppposing current. 

We have found it easier to go aorund the tip of Cape May and go into the harbor and anchor off of the Coast Gaurd Station. Its about 10 miles shorter and you dont have to worry about crossing the Delaware entrance the next day. If you need an extra day to wait out weather I would rather be in the Cape May harbor. As was posted by Jon the close in route through the Cape May Channel was not affected by Sandy. That choice is 6 of one, half dozen of another. 

Most of the time we are on vacation so stopping in Cape May is one of our many stops which we truly enjoy. On our way back from the LI Sound we always allocate a couple of days there. Cape May has great shops for the wives, great restaurants, and great beaches. 

There is a lot to be said for the straight through runs Dave mentioned too as you dont have to worry about the inlets. He as a delivery Captain is more likely to push his schedule than most. It also depends on your crew, boat, how well they react to being out in the ocan at night etc. He is right on about the Worton to Cape May/ Cape Henlopen passages. Play those currents to your advantage no matter what distance/ hours you feel comfortable about traveling each day. 

One trip with friends I was crew the Captain insisted on " fighting" the current. Since I was crew I of course aquessed to his wishes as he was in charge and there was no danger in what he was doing. I will tell you the damn "nuke" plant in Salem was visable for over 8 hours that day and didnt seem to move as we plodded our way down the Delaware. I really got a lot of sleep that day I will say.

If your destination is at the end of the Sound or further up in New England, and have the crew or are able to do it, I would forgo the NJ coast and head direct from Cape May to Block Island which is 36 hours.

If you dont mind taking your time, seeing scenic parts like anchorages Barneget, Atkantic Highlands, experiencing the East River and Manhattan then hop up the coast and the great towns along the LI Sound...... If you are hell bent on getting there...go straight through. You know what fits you, your crew and your boat best. These are the best laid out alternatives.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> Darn - forgot one of my favorite stories. Inside Manasquan is a marina called Hoffmans. If you are running from weather getting into a slip or even alongside the fuel dock can be a problem. Three times in the last many years I've pulled in there, turned away from the fuel dock, dropped anchor, and Med-moored to the fuel dock. It would be rude to stay past the weather problem and I've always coordinated with the marina. Always blows the minds of the dock kids.


Funny I have a similar story about Hoffmans, but never tried the med morr method of gaining the dock. The current there is fierce. We did duck in one night after they closed as the weather sucked to keep going north and stayed on the fuel dock and left at 5 AM.

They must hate sailboaters:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Dave and Chef.

I'll have to ponder the night sailing. I just want to blow through it, and two days would be great. I'll be a a "new to me" boat though, not sure if I want to be night sailing the first time I step aboard.....


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

JonEisberg said:


> Yup, I was through there about 3 weeks after the storm, on a trip down from Maine... I usually pass between Eph Shoal and Prissy Wicks, and head straight for the point, that's where you mean, right?
> 
> No problem, nothing had changed as far as I could tell... There was a decent swell running, breakers on both sides as usual, but good water (relatively speaking, of course) in between...
> 
> Speaking with Chris Booth, the dockmaster at South Jersey Marina, sounds like Cape May came through Sandy virtually unscathed, he said it was no worse than your average northeaster... The only area that really got hit were the communities facing the Delaware Bay side, when the wind came west on the back side of the storm... But as far as altering the hydrography of the waters south of the point, I can't imagine that there has been real change whatsoever...


Yup dats the channel.
Thanks for the info, usually when these close in channels get filled with sand/silt they usually 're-open' themselves quite quickly thanks to the scoured marl bottom. 
Thanks again.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

T37SOLARE said:


> Fastest is the Delta Shuttle, with a boat it's on a truck.


If my memory is correct, I don't think vtsailguy will ship his new (to him) boat via truck. I think the last boat met its demise this way.


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

We left on Tuesday for NY. We've only seen a couple other boats. 

First night was in Summit North. Found some shoaling at the entrance to the marina. 

Now we're in Cape May at Utches. We are the second overnight guest this season. No running water yet. 

My wife decided to bring ski clothes. It was a wise choice. 50 degrees max is 
a bit chilly on the water and we're toasty.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to hear you guys are safe and sound. Some good NW wind tomorrow and then a couple of nice days. 

Fair seas traveling north


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

caberg said:


> If my memory is correct, I don't think vtsailguy will ship his new (to him) boat via truck. I think the last boat met its demise this way.


Nah, that was me shipping it


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

A couple folks asked for details, so, I'll post for all. 

On Monday, we launched our Hunter 40.5 in the snow. ;-( 
Spent the overnight at Annapolis Landing. Had dinner with a friend at 
the Annapolis smokehouse. 

Tuesday, departed around 07:30 and arrived 16:30 at Summit North 
Marina. Motored the entire way. It was uneventful in a good way. 56 nm.

Wednesday, departed at 07:00 and had the current with us in the last couple miles of the canal. Gave it back in the Delaware River where the current was against us, however, with the sails up we were showing 7-9 knots for most of the trip. The wind was on our back. We stayed east of the channel for most of the trip. Our jib sheet was not properly attached and it blew out so we were on the main for most of the trip. Our course took us close to the ferry terminal and then around the bottom, a few hundred yards off the peers and jetties; plenty of depth there. Arrived in Cape May at Utsch's at about 1600. Cut the corner from the canal entrance a little tight and touched bottom at the entrance. Dinner at Lucky Bones; I'd go back. 66 nm. 

The forecast looks good for tomorrow. My daughter is threatening mutiny.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I should add that my wife does not see well at night, and assumes no one else 
does either, so it is best for my sanity not to arrive after dark.


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thursday 7:15 departed at Utsch's in Cape May. Wind gauge read 20 +/- knots, so, Reefed head sail for most of day. The afternoon was calmer. We arrived at Absecon inlet at 13:00, decided to continue to Barnegat. Arrive at inlet at 17:00. No trouble with inlet; it is clearly marked. Little is open in the area and our heat doesn't work on the battery, so we are camping. Total trip length was 65nm.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

edguy3 said:


> Thursday 7:15 departed at Utsch's in Cape May. Wind gauge read 20 +/- knots, so, Reefed head sail for most of day. The afternoon was calmer. We arrived at Absecon inlet at 13:00, decided to continue to Barnegat. Arrive at inlet at 17:00. No trouble with inlet; it is clearly marked. Little is open in the area and our heat doesn't work on the battery, so we are camping. Total trip length was 65nm.


Great run....Good to hear you are safe and sound. Thats one of my favorite anchorages.

Easy run up the rest of the coast tomroow.

Dave


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Finished up last evening. Started inside Barnegat Inlet at 0700 with a few fishing boats. As we were exiting the inlet, my wife heard a strange noise from the engine. A minute later when the overheat alarm went off, it became apparent that the water pump/alternator belt had broken. We opened up the jib about 1/2 way and I got out the tools. About 20 minutes later, all was fixed. ( Thank you Baden Powell.) 

Wind was reading about 15 from the north west for the northbound part of the trip and the seas were calm. It was a bit warmer as well. We had the sails up for the northbound portion of the trip.

Our First sight of the freedom tower was at 1200 from Shark River. Turned the hook at 1500 against an estimated 2 kts current and headwind. Dropped the sails and motored in as we readied for landing. Arrived at our mooring at 1700. This leg was about 58nm.

My craigslist dinghy did not perform well. The seam which I glued on the bow came undone and there were a couple inches of water in the stern. (It was ok when it was just me and the bow was out of the water, once loaded, it was another story. ) The craigslist outboard did just fine once coaxed with a little starting fluid. Together they did their job, but I got what I paid for, no complaints. (For my daughter, this was the final icing on the cake - she did not want to go on this trip. Her main objection was the lack of decent showers.)

Arriving on the beach was very emotional as I got to see the Sandy devastation from another viewpoint. 

It's a bit strange being the only ship in a 300 ball mooring field, but, I guess it is the first sign of normalcy after the storm. 

/ed


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

welcome home.. glad you had good safe run. The Jersey Coast can be a treacherous one. It is mostly benign waters.. but the lack of safe ports has put more than one boat into big trouble


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Great write up Ed. Where did you actually end up mooring at the end of this last stretch?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

with 300 balls..It ..Sounds like Atlantic Highlands..


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

edguy3 said:


> My daughter is threatening mutiny.


Whoa.... I almost lost my keyboard. :laugher


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tempest said:


> with 300 balls..It ..Sounds like Atlantic Highlands..


Not too close. 
We are moored at Raritan Yacht Club in Perth Amboy.

( And we used to winter at Brown's, right next to Morgan Marina. Incidentally, my old boat was found up stream on the edge of Morgan's property after Sandy, still tied to the dock.)


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

edguy3 said:


> Not too close.
> We are moored at Raritan Yacht Club in Perth Amboy.
> 
> ( And we used to winter at Brown's, right next to Morgan Marina. Incidentally, my old boat was found up stream on the edge of Morgan's property after Sandy, still tied to the dock.)


ha ..It was a 50/50 guess. Welcome Home. Morgan took a big hit, Viking looks like they're done. Any progress at RYC ? I've heard that the lockers and the deck were damaged


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tempest said:


> ha ..It was a 50/50 guess. Welcome Home. Morgan took a big hit, Viking looks like they're done. Any progress at RYC ? I've heard that the lockers and the deck were damaged


Thanks!

At lunch today, I heard that vikings was sold; It was literally flattened.

All the ground level buildings and docks at RYC were swept away with the exception of the cupola. Most of the boat and building remains have been removed. The new docks and pilings should start going in shortly. All hope that they will be functional by the official opening day.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw some horrific pictures taken by someone at RYC post-Sandy on the web. Condolences offered. 
I also knew a couple who sailed a J-30 there named Terry & Michael L. 
Hope your season comes together there at RYC.

My boat is 25 miles up the Hudson but conditions were also pretty horrific there too.


----------

